
Can Hollywood’s Biggest Media Companies Avoid Getting Crushed by Debt? - mudil
https://variety.com/2019/biz/features/att-disney-comcast-debt-1203107407/
======
hassan_shaikley
So do companies scramble to buy out the competition? Are they incentive to
take on debt to buy out other companies and expand before other companies do?
And when one company does it do others need to follow?

Could anyone add some context?

